# Candida Atmosfera, a piano piece I wrote



## eternum1968 (Jun 30, 2018)

Here is a piano piece I wrote.


__
https://soundcloud.com/roberto-zini-84021232%2Fcandida-atmosfera

I hope you enjoy!


----------

